# Cold Air Induction - any suggestions?



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok. I have read some on here about the cold air induction set-up causing problems. What kind of problems has anyone ran into? What set-up has anyone used? K&N? Looking for advice.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

BlackSheep said:


> Ok. I have read some on here about the cold air induction set-up causing problems. What kind of problems has anyone ran into? What set-up has anyone used? K&N? Looking for advice.


I got a 63 series K&N Aircharger CAI kit for 235 bucks at autoanything.com. you can learn more about it at kandn.com, knfilters.com. Don't actually buy from their websites though cuz K&N charges way more then autoanything or pfyc.com or the other auto websites. It will gain you an HONEST 14 HP which is no slouch for the money. You don't really notice it going down the road at cruising speed, but it's improved throttle response that you'll appreciate. Almost instant power the 2nd you give it gas, no hesitation (even more so important for me because I have the A4 tranny). I have had absolutely no problems. Haven't seen the .5 to 1 mpg increase they promised but I drive like a bat out of hell and gas mileage doesn't concern me. Sitting in park or neutral, it's awesome to rev the engine up to redline and hear all that air being sucked in, like a vacuum cleaner from hell, lol. The filter itself is awesome, about the size of a 16" softball or bigger. That stock CAI is like breathing through a piece of carpet. I suppose all the aftermarkets are about the same: lingenfelter, aem, volant. I just prefer K&N. 1 problem you might have that has nothing to do with your car however, is that dealerships might try to void your warranty because of it. I had the local dealership here in town (that I DIDN'T buy the car from) void my warranty bumper to bumper because of it and I payed out the ass for the optional 6 year/100,000 mile warranty. So I talked to my boys right here at the forum, got armed with the Magnasson-Moss warranty act and took my car to the dealership about 20 miles from here that I bought the car from (I bought the '06 new with the junk struts on it and had my baby sitting in their shop for 10 long days while the backordered struts were being delivered along with bushings). Bottom line is, if you got the cash, get it, you'll be glad you did. (for 400 bucks you'll be thrilled to death with the diablosport predator tuner as well, makes a mean goat downright evil for pretty much being stock). I attached a few pics for ya.
Dustin.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

Hey, dusty, few questions for you. What's the diff between the 63 series and the FIPK?

Also, how easy is it to use that Predator? Those are two inexpensive mods that I might get this next year.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Dusty, Thanks for the info. I like the looks of the set-up. This might just be the choice that I am going to make. I was hoping to find a stainless set-up thoough like the AEM. But, if the K&N works that good, I will use that.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

ive got the cs performance intake and love it .its xpensive but it works great.


----------



## Ultramatic (Jan 7, 2005)

GoatBoy37 said:


> Hey, dusty, few questions for you. What's the diff between the 63 series and the FIPK?
> 
> Also, how easy is it to use that Predator? Those are two inexpensive mods that I might get this next year.


The 63 series is not approved for sale in California
(sold as off road) in other states.
The 57 series approved for sale in all states (street legal)

Gotta Love It!


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I know that California's laws are tougher, but would the 63 series be ok for Pennsylvania? Anyone know if it would affect the emissions?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

the 63 series is for offroad use and racing only - ha ha as if. the fipk is rated at 14hp increase too so if you live in cali, go with that one. k&n does make a stainless one for our goats but it is only rated at 10hp increase compared to the other's 14hp, and that's coming from k&n doing their own testing. as for the diablosort predator, it's a super easy mod that takes about 10 minutes. you gotta take out a few fuses from the fuse box underneath the stearing wheel, plug the predator in, answer a few easy questions: auto or manual tranny, and what tune you want to put in there, if i remember right, there are 3 tunes, one is 93 octane ONLY super high performance tune (what i run that gave me an extra 15hp), one is a regular pump gas tune, and the other is a custom tune where you change all the parameters yourself, i stayed the hell away from that cuz it's a good way to blow your engine up if you don't know what you're doing, besides, all the local performance shops are registered diablosport dealers and they will custum tune it for you if you're heavily modded prior to downloading the tune. all i had was my k&n intake and the dealer said as long as you don't do anything major like swap cams out and what not, that the 93 octane tune will run great with minor mods (and it does run great: shuts off the governor for you so now the top speed is however many mods you slap on the car, my car will run 163 mph wind/drag limited, no where near the redline, plus your engine runs 1 full hash mark cooler then stock cuz it messes with the thermostat, and i got the A4 tranny and with the stock tune and breaks mashed down, i couldn't break the tires loose, the engine would get loud but the tires held, with the diablo tune, it'll fry those tires/brakes/rotors in a heartbeat). one more thing, the guy at the tune shop said he'd done a few gtos on his dyno and said that his dyno tune was only 5-6hp better then the diablo's but with the diablo, you get the added benefit of reflashing your car's puter to stock whenever you want (like when you need to bring it into the dealership......he he he) and with the dyno tune you got to go back to the shop to get it done, and suppose you're in some hilljack one horse town that doesn't sell 93 octane, with the diablo, reflash it to the oem program and put that nasty 87 pump gas in and you'll be fine. i keep my predator in the glove box at all times for that very reason. sorry to type a novel, but love talking about my car, lol. hope this helps :seeya: 
Dustin.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

i just ordered a 63 series aircharger for my girlfriend's '05 colorado z71 4x4. asked the guy what the difference was between the fuel injection performance kit and the aircharger because they make both for the colorado as well and are the same price. other then the air charger is illegal in california, he said the major difference is that the diameter of the plastic tube on the aircharger is bigger and "you get more torque and sucks way more air then with the FIPK". those were his exact words. so i don't know how k&n figures that the hp increase for both the systems is the same. they rate the increase for the colorado's aircharger at 18.5 hp and the same numbers for the fipk. but anything that's illegal in california has to be good for the rest of us, lol, so i went that route.
Dustin.


----------



## beefworm (Jul 6, 2009)

dustin,

when you say the FIPK adds ~14hp, do you mean at the flywheel?

also, same question about the tuner.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Vararam CAI or a custom made Over The Radiator Cold Air Intake (OTRCAI) is the best and only way to go... cause all other cold air intakes are just sucking HOT air. If your going to get a standard to the side CAI your better off keeping the stock one. 

Otherwise....

Vararam Cold Air Intake - 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO [VR-GTO] - $299.95$274.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

is the best hands down...


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

i like the lingenfelter air intake, pretty simple and makes a few extra horsies and makes your car sound mean, also prices aint bad either , got mine off ebay for 120


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

this is a setup that gets true cold air from behind the front bumper. you remove the stock overflow tank. you can hear the intake suck in air with this install, you can buy all the items needed for 100 bucks from intakehoses.com you can p.m for more info. i know this may be a little to much for the purists. you have to cut a 4 inch hole and install another overflow tank. my overflow is the red plastic tank. i relocated my mas sensor lower and out of sight.i also removed my foglamps and cut some stock grills to match the hole size of the fog lamps.( you DO NOT have to remove the foglamps!!) plenty of space for it to fit. its best to install a small sheet of aluminium to extend the fenderwell that the stock plastic overflow did. this also protects the filter from tire debri,paint it black and it looks just like the stock fenderwell. The air filter is just above the removed foglamp and get fresh air!! The tube is aluminium, you could insulate it or polish itarty: so good luck on whichever you Choose!!:seeya:


----------

